# Are they as rare as i fear.......



## 84veedub (Oct 4, 2002)

Does anyone know if the Ronal 15x9s from the sport quattro are available, if so, any leads on where to buy them? New or used i am very interested.
thanks


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Are they as rare as i fear....... (84veedub)*

This post says that Force5 has a set for sale. Dont expect them to be cheap, though.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Are they as rare as i fear....... (PerL)*

The set at force5 are N.O.S.
They are originals, never used, in the box.=$$$$$$$$
But worth it if you are undertaking a restoration. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You can get used rims, not quite so nice quite frequently, especially on German e bay.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Are they as rare as i fear....... (Sepp)*

And to be accurate, the set at Force 5 are the 15x8 Ur-Quattro wheels, not the 15x9 Sport quattro (did I get the capitalization right?







).
Someday when I have the extra $$$ I'm going to have to track down a set of those for drag wheels (which will also require a "drag brakes" setup)


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Are they as rare as i fear....... (billzcat1)*

I have two sets of 15X9s in white. They cost me about 1200 dollars a set (for 4). One set is New 1995 make and the other set are originals from 1981 to 1984. Obviously, I got a steal on the original set from the early 80s since they were OEM Audisport parts.
From what I have seen, the 15s9s are harder to find than the 15X8s, but They aren't any more expensive. That's because they are just plain harder to fit to your car, and many more people are interested in the 15X8s for their street cars. (15X8 is an awesome looking wheel). 15X9's will rub in all kinds of places with a stock urq fender. So be warned, you will have to upgrade to SQ fenders or go with the Group4 look with the fender eyebrows, which is what I will be doing. Also, most people who want 9" wide wheels go with a corresponding increase in brakes. The problem with a 15X9 is that there aren't many cheap brake solutions which fit under a 15" wheel. So again, people just go with the 15X8s and keep stock brakes under stock rolled urq fenders). I got my second set of 15X9s complete with good racing rubber for 1200 bucks from a guy who couldn't use them because he upgraded his brakes. One good thing about having the A2 brakes is that the 4 pot AP racing Monoblocs fit nicely under a 15" wheel. Not by much, but they fit.
So.. My advice would be to watch very carefully on German Ebay. They were made up til 1995 and new good specimens can be found. They might not be white, but you can always get them powdercoated. There was a link on Audiworld Urquattro forum a few days ago about a set of 15X9s in silver for sale in Germany. The link was deleted by the original poster. Probably because he bid on them and didn't want to attract other bidders.
Also, I have seen individual 15x9 wheels sold on German Ebay for cheap. The last 15X9 single I bought was only about 175 bucks after shipping. But it was Silver with a black rim.(Fugly!) I need to powdercoat it white and use it as a spare. If you notice, my spare tire has a A032R on it (its a tire from the other set)! 
HTH,
James



_Modified by Fusilier at 10:55 PM 4-22-2004_


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Are they as rare as i fear....... (billzcat1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billzcat1* »_And to be accurate, the set at Force 5 are the 15x8 Ur-Quattro wheels, not the 15x9 Sport quattro (did I get the capitalization right?







) 

Go with these 15x8s unless you intend to do extensive cosmetic upgrades to your fenders.
Later this year, I'll be manufacturing "Eyebrows" which can be riveted in place to essentially allow wide 15X9s to be fitted to stock urq fenders (just like the 1982 group 4 cars).
It will look like this for reference. These are just basically kevlar "eyebrows" riveted onto stock fenders. The fenders must be cut







to raise the wheel well. 








Obviously I don't recommend this to anyone unless they are doing a full blown rally conversion. And I can't guarantee these would work for someone who isn't using the rally suspension. Very stiff springs to control bodyroll
James



_Modified by Fusilier at 11:01 PM 4-22-2004_


----------



## 84veedub (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: Are they as rare as i fear....... (Fusilier)*

Thanks for the info. I have 14x8s for my rabbit and i was wanting to have a similar look for the quattro. I just don't want those flared fenders to go to waste, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Are they as rare as i fear....... (84veedub)*

What type of rims do you have on your quattro now?


----------



## 84veedub (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: Are they as rare as i fear....... (Sepp)*

I have 15x6 inch ronal stock wheels on now.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Are they as rare as i fear....... (84veedub)*

As an alternative, there are the fuchs as well...
They look great on the early urqs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CoreyUK (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: Are they as rare as i fear....... (Fusilier)*

"The problem with a 15X9 is that there aren't many cheap brake solutions which fit under a 15" wheel. " End quote!
Fusilier, you are not looking in the right place if you cannot find a good brake upgrade under a 15" Ronal








You know where to come!


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Are they as rare as i fear....... (CoreyUK)*

Well, 
since you brought it up, we can do a thread hijack Corey.








I have the AP racing 4 pot calipers on my rally car. They're about Max on what can fit under a 15" wheel. No problems for me given the weight of my car.







These are audisport design. I have seen other people using them on their street cars. And to date, this is about the best I've seen that fits under a 15" wheel. And as far as I know, they're hard to find. AP Racing has them listed as Vintage Rally Monoblocs. I don't know their availability.
I think my point might be lost, but you can certainly post links here for everyone's benefit if I am wrong but, Dollar for dollar or pound for pound







, I've yet to find a good performing system that fits under a 15" wheel and that is cost comparable with a Porsche kit or Brembo kit. In other words, something that fits under a 17" wheel. Or, even something comparable in size and performance to the Audisport brakes. IMO thats a minimum.
James


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Are they as rare as i fear....... (Fusilier)*

Maybe answering my own question,
But 11" brembo rotors with 4 piston wilwoods.
Those might fit under a 15" wheel and be comparable to what Audisport ran.
I have no idea about PNs or mounting issues. But at least there is some HQ stuff out there which might bolt up. Has anyone done research on this?


----------



## CoreyUK (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: Are they as rare as i fear....... (Fusilier)*

Porsche Monoblock 4 pot caliper with a disc 300x25mm (although I did do one kit that used a 295x28mm) that is designed for the ur quattro and fits under a 8x15 Ronal.
Kit comes complete with everything you need, excluding fluid and the car, including Goodridge braided lines for the front and rear, pads and all bolts. It uses OE parts from either Porsche/Audi.
Price £705.00GBP plus shipping.
How does that compare?



_Modified by CoreyUK at 7:39 PM 4/25/2004_


----------



## dolemite (Jun 24, 2000)

*Re: Are they as rare as i fear....... (Fusilier)*

you guys got some beautiful ur-quats
my favorite car availible in the US (im waitin till the integrale is legal...







)


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Are they as rare as i fear....... (dolemite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dolemite* »_you guys got some beautiful ur-quats
my favorite car availible in the US (im waitin till the integrale is legal...







)

Hopefully before the next 20 years.


----------

